# Oil pressure flickering after VC repair



## yakhunter (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, I'm new here and very much an amateur mechanic. Please bear with me... I hope you guys can help! 

This is regarding a 95 Altima with over 150K miles.

So, I'm driving the other day and was getting a _very strong_ oil burning odor. Checked it out and oil was spitting out from under the valve cover - clearly the valve cover gasket. So, I replaced that gasket and the oil spitting issue was resolved.

However, since that repair the oil pressure light flickers off and on randomly, but frequently enough to be a concern. It will flicker on sometimes three to four seconds long, sometimes just a half a second to one second.

Prior to the VC gasket replacement, I had not seen the oil pressure light, other than for a few seconds at startup. 

I changed the oil and filter last night, in case the filter was blocked or somehow involved. After the oil change, the light stayed on for about 10 seconds at startup then went into flicker mode. Interestingly, as the engine warmed up, the flickering seemed to subside. After a twenty minute test-drive, the flickering light was non-existant. After letting the car sit for about an hour and a half, I took it out for another test drive and the light stayed off. So, I began thinking that the oil and filter change had done the trick and went to bed feeling confident.

This morning, I took her for another spin, and the light was back to its old antics flickering away. I drove around for about ten minutes and it was still there. Had to get to work, so I couldn't do much more tinkering.

There is no loss in performance, that I can tell. And the flickering does not seem to be more intense or less intense based on acceleration or idling, with a few exceptions (when cold).

I am inclined to believe that this problem is somehow directly related to the VC repair, since there was no problem before hand. Could the problem be that the valve cover gasket is not properly sealed or bolts not torqued down enough or, in my amateurness, I bunked up the repair somehow? Could I have shaken something loose with this repair?

After that, I keep thinking "oil pressure sensor wiring" or something like that, but I don't know where to begin investigating that. (And why would that pop up all-of-a-sudden after a simple repair?) Without a full install of a proper gauge, is there any way to check the oil pressure besides the idiot light?

Is it safe to drive the vehicle with this going on?

Any help ya'll can provide would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It is happening only on turns or something? Do you have any more leaks? Could be coincidental but the oil pressure sensor could be bad.


----------



## yakhunter (Jan 20, 2004)

No, it happens completely randomly - no noticable difference between turning or going straight. No known leaks. I think I will try to check / replace the pressure sensor tomorrow.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

I am with you that this seems odd right after a repair. But things choose their own time to malfunction.

If your going to go to all the trouble of changing the sensor I would just go ahead and install an aftermarket guage because it screws right in the same place. 

They make a "t" where you can install both the oil sending sensor and the new oil line at the same time. Don't ask me where you can get this, other than just calling around parts stores. I know that they have different threads so you have to have an adapter unless you can find one for your altima that has the correct thread (most don't).

I hate lights so I always install gauges in any car I own.

Papa Ray


----------



## yakhunter (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks, Papa Ray,

After researching and reading a bunch of posts on this site, I realized that a real gauge would be a good thing. Now I'm trying to find out where I can get one.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also check the oil pressure sending unit it may have a dirty connection. it is located next to the filter and try cleaning it and the connector with brake clean. Just be sure to wear eye protection.

Troy


----------



## joehotrod (Feb 14, 2004)

also be sure the oil pan isnt dented in any way. the pickup sits very close to the pan and if its dented, itll starve for oil


----------

